

Ask HN: What should I do before releasing a project as OSS? - e1ven

I&#x27;ve seen a few interesting tools transition from being private internal tools at some company, to useful open source software and libraries (such as Flanker)<p>I&#x27;d love to learn some more on best practices on how to clean things up, and get them ready for the world.<p>For example:<p>Should you open up your internal tickets, with all the history and cruft, or create a new clean issue tracker. (Maybe Github Issues?)<p>What about the git history? Intuitively it seems useful, but is anyone really going to find value in branches to work around issues that since went away?<p>If the install is complicated, is it worthwhile to create specific to install on Ubuntu&#x2F;Fedora&#x2F;OSX, or is it better to try to script it to run automatically?<p>Should one provide a Vagrant box? Vmware image?<p>I&#x27;d love any advice, guides, or thoughts on best practices for releasing an formerly closed project to a larger world.
======
earless1
As per
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6911908](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6911908),
you should check and double check that you are not exposing any secret keys or
credentials.

